# MPG dropped after changing throttle response to direct



## FanZ (Jan 11, 2019)

*Changed the throttle response using Carista two weeks ago. Recently, I noticed that the MPG dropped dramatically from ~31 to ~27. I have been mainly driving on highway for most of the time.

Other than that, I am happy with the mods . I do feel the difference between the default setting and direct threshold. *


----------



## Rodizzle (Oct 18, 2018)

wouldn’t surprise me of any mpg drops on any throttle mods. What’s this mod your talking about ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FanZ (Jan 11, 2019)

Just used Carista to change the coding about throttle response. The acceleration is more linear after the change.



Rodizzle said:


> wouldn’t surprise me of any mpg drops on any throttle mods. What’s this mod your talking about ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

FanZ said:


> *Changed the throttle response using Carista two weeks ago. Recently, I noticed that the MPG dropped dramatically from ~31 to ~27. I have been mainly driving on highway for most of the time.
> 
> Other than that, I am happy with the mods <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/tongue.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Stick Out Tongue" class="inlineimg" />. I do feel the difference between the default setting and direct threshold. *


I've noticed a drop as well although I'm not sure if I can 100% attribute it to the throttle mod as the change coincided with much colder weather. I'll see what it's like in the spring.


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

Makes sense. It's likely allowing more throttle input which means decreased gas mileage. Sounds to me like the coding change essentially disables a built in "eco" mode if you will.


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

I'd suspect that improved gas mileage was the whole and only reason that the default setting for the throttle was delay instead of direct. Between government requirements, advertising and consumer expectations, good gas mileage is high on the car design list these days. 

I happen to be a fairly reserved driver in terms of normal acceleration, but so far I haven't noticed any real change in gas mileage since I used Carista to change to the direct throttle setting. However, I wouldn't be surprised that a more aggressive driver would see a gas mileage reduction with the direct setting since the throttle nanny is no longer supervising things.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Changed mine to direct and noticed no decrease and I drive in Eco mode pretty much all the time. On highway to Pittsburgh got 32.1 mpg from about an hour and half away. From Pittsburgh to DC got 29, a lot of hills and went from 2 degrees to 16 degrees with some traffic.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I also noticed a slight decrease in city driving. I think it's because now the vehicle is so "quick" it's much easier to suck through gas going red light to red light. And I think others are right about "gradual throttle response" being a fuel economy feature. 

On the highway in eco mode I'm still averaging 30mpg+

This is still my most favorite mod I've done to the Tiguan. Completely changed how it is to drive. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Audib517 (Feb 3, 2015)

How do you use Carista?????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

The MK7 Golf folks who do this mod report similar mpg drops.


----------



## Rodizzle (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks guys , I did this to my wife’s R and she noticed it right away . She calls me and says “ did u tune my car!!” ( she hates my S4) , I was like “no, I just switched an option on . Do u like it ? Do u want me to take it it off ?” .... she was “NO I love it , it’s so direct now . No more lag”


-thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

